# depositar esperanzas



## lagartuso

Hola,

Cómo se dice "depositar esperanzas" en alemán?

He encontrado "Erwartungen knupfen" pero no no estoy seguro pues no he escuchado nunca esa expresión...

Gracias!


----------



## ilikescotch

yo usaría más bien 'Hoffnungen knüpfen', Erwartungen me suena más bien como a esperanza de que algo sea o resulte de tal forma, cómo por ejemplo que un nuevo negocio vaya bien, y Hoffnung es esperanza como en sentido de valor, de no perder las esperanzas, de que algo pase, etc..

del knüpfen la verdad no estoy muy seguro..


----------



## lagartuso

Perfecto!

usaré Hoffnungen y a ver si mientras tanto algien confima lo de knüpfen o me da otra opción.

Gracias!


----------



## Quelle

Para encontrar una traducción adecuada es imprescindible saber el contexto. 

Erwartungen setzen in
seine Hoffnung setzen auf
Hoffnungen knüpfen an
Erwartungen knüpfen an


----------



## lagartuso

Muchas gracias Quelle! La frase exacta es:

XXX confirma la satisfacción de tantos clientes que han depositado sus expectativas en este proyecto.

Y mi intento de traducción sería:

XXX bestätigt die Zufriedenheit von so viele Kunden, dass ihre Erwartungen an dieses Projekt geknüpft haben.

Cómo lo ves?


----------



## Quelle

lagartuso said:


> Muchas gracias Quelle! La frase exacta es:
> 
> XXX confirma la satisfacción de tantos clientes que han depositado sus expectativas en este proyecto.
> 
> Y mi intento de traducción sería:
> 
> XXX bestätigt die Zufriedenheit von so viele*n* Kunden *(o: Erwartungen so vieler Kunden)*, d*ie* ihre Erwartungen *(Hoffnungen)* *in* dieses Projekt ge*setzt* haben.
> 
> Cómo lo ves?


 
Aquí pega mejor "setzen".


----------



## lagartuso

Ufff, cuanto me queda por aprender...

Mil gracias Quelle !


----------

